# How Does Your GSD Act With Strangers?



## Jusdy

How does your GSD act with strangers?


----------



## Kahrg4

Cafall ignores them for the most part. With continued interaction though he does eventually invite them into his friendship circle.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

Harley is terrified of strangers. Even people whom he has met numerous times. The poor thing has a bad case of Fear Aggression.  He does warm up to people if they are around 24/7 every day. 
Varick is aloof at first, protective of the property, but loves them once he gets to know them.


----------



## Curtis

Mild interest, but mostly ignores them after the initial meeting. 

My 15 year old son came home from school today with two friends who have never been to our house. The kids went and sat by the pool, and Empire just lay in the shade watching.

Anyone can walk into my house. Our Min Pin gives the warning barks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Yesterday in the park a lovely old woman came out of no were and said "hi!" Tyson reacted large by standing up spinning around and giving her his most serious bark. She continued talking and he smelled her feet and proceeded to lay down. So, I would say little to non interest. Did meet a steller neighbor tho so im glad she came over. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Josie/Zeus

He is neutral, a little annoyed sometimes when they keep on and on and on petting him.


----------



## AngelaA6

Gunther loves everyone haha everyone we meet he's always kissing their hands and after getting my permission he lets them pet him and he loves it


----------



## Melissa98409

HarleyTheGSD said:


> Harley is terrified of strangers. Even people whom he has met numerous times. The poor thing has a bad case of Fear Aggression.  He does warm up to people if they are around 24/7 every day.
> Varick is aloof at first, protective of the property, but loves them once he gets to know them.


Jericho is like this too. It seems that he is only like this with me. My boyfriend can apparently fend for himself, because Jericho doesn't make a sound.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

at home, there seems to be 'no strangers' for masi,,checks them out, off she goes, no real interest.

in public, suspicious, don't bother me, "i don't exist and neither do you"..


----------



## llombardo

My female is older and the more serious one. She knows the difference between family, friends, and acquaintances. If its family she acknowledges them and watches over them carefully, friends are acknowledged and she is on her way, acquaintances are lucky to be acknowledged, she has no use for them. My male is younger and he enjoys meeting people, he just sits and waits for them to come pet him. He almost looks offended if they keep walking. Both have stared a few people down if they didn't know or trust them. Neither of them are shy or aggressive, they can be aloof, the female is definitely more aloof then the male. When it comes to kids, they both love them and love being around them.


----------



## Shade

Off our property no one else exists unless they're within 10 feet or so, then they get the full on GSD stare. If you offer food you'll get his full interest until it's gone and then you're not interesting again . 

At home you get a bark and then stare and "who are you" full on sniff test, if you pass that then you are ok. If he likes you he will offer you a toy, if you agree to play with him you are officially his new best friend for as long as he feels you worthy of the title lol


----------



## SunCzarina

JakodaCD OA said:


> at home, there seems to be 'no strangers' for masi,,checks them out, off she goes, no real interest.
> 
> in public, suspicious, don't bother me, "i don't exist and neither do you"..


Very similar to Otto, except any woman who comes into my house, Otto has to own them for a few minutes. He loves women.

Venus loves everyone. She's 15 months old. We're working on her not being 'Kisses with Teeth'


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Jenn, Masi is attracted to drunks (and we don't drink!),,but if you smell like booze, she's all over you like a wet noodle..weirdo


----------



## SunCzarina

Otto's like that about people who work with food. When I was having trouble with him as a yearling around men, I took him repeatedly to the quad at JWU and searched down young men in chef whites. Fixed the problem quick LOL.


----------



## Daisy

In my house, once I allow someone in, ridiculously friendly. Especially my male, and he's a PPD. He will go so far to climb into a visitor's lap and stretch out across them and lick them and make a pest of himself. On walks, they just act normal, not overly friendly, just stand there. But who is the fool that would come in uninvited.


----------



## Msmaria

Dexter is still young (15 months) so he may change but right now If he knows you, look out for slobbery kisses. If I let a stranger in the house he will smell them and bring a toy if he likes them, other wise he will go on his merry way back to what he was doing before the visitor came. In public If he doesn't know you, he will sniff you and then leave. Some strangers he will stay close to and actively nose them if they encourage it and let them pet him. Others he could care less about and will let them pet him but he will have the most bored look on his face.
Most strangers are not afraid of him and will put their hands out to pet him at the dog park/beach but usually he will just ignore them continue around them to where he was going. He has only barked at 3 people, one of those he actively chased on a skateboard after the guy knocked my daughter down. He doesn't have a preference over women or men.


----------



## Chip18

Suspicious of company at home, could careless about people in public..works for me.


----------



## BroncoK

My Girl, it does NOT matter where we are, who she is with...She is a lover. My pest control guy wandered into my backyard without giving me an alert and she rubbed her whole body on him giving him her ball.....She loves strangers on the street, in the back of the truck, walking beside me, it does NOT matter....Our house does stand a chance against intruders....


----------



## SuperG

My GSD once shot a stranger just for snoring in his sleep......

SuperG


----------



## misslesleedavis1

SuperG said:


> My GSD once shot a stranger just for snoring in his sleep......
> 
> SuperG


And this is the comment that made me shoot my starbucks out of my nose laughing. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Discoetheque

Curious, though once she realizes they don't have anything edible for her, she could care less about them. She'll walk up to a stranger and sniff them if allowed to, then will be on her way. Though for one woman, the other day when we were out, she actually sat down next to her (without being told to) and the woman just stood petting her while she talked to me for about five minutes. I've seen her do this before for kids, but not really for a random adult.


----------



## Harry and Lola

Lola instantly loves everyone

Harry is very cautious with everyone


----------



## Sarah~

Eko has to be put up in his crate when people come over because when they knock he barks and when they come in he jumps and snaps at them. He can come out after a while once he settles and he's friendly. On walks he's friendly too.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin

When I have people over, a lot of them are scared by him because he'll bark at them through the front window. I can see why people who don't know him would be intimidated, but the moment you walk through that door, he just want to smell you and jump all over you. He can be super hyper active and difficult to control for the first 10-15 minutes, then he goes back to normal. I'm still working on him having his hyper episodes, but I live that farthest from my friends, so most of the time I'm going over to their places.


----------



## Chip18

Well I couldn't vote. No category for "Hi ,...when are you leaving!"


----------



## Kayathefrustrated

Kaya is 10 months. She does not like strangers, I literally have to touch the other persons hand and let her see before she will get close enough to sniff. Then she's fine. She'll soak up some neck scratches from the stranger after that. She hates my dad, which is kind of weird, but he really isn't that great of a person so... dogs know things about people I guess. 
She isn't much of a kisser, her nose gets in the way and she just kind of jabs it into your face when you're sleeping.


----------



## Charlie W

None of the options fitted Norah, she is friendly and will accept, but not seek attention from strangers..


----------



## Arlene/Archer

Archer is pretty easy going around people. Most he ignores when out, although he clearly likes some people enough to accept a pat. At home he will bark very seriously if someone is at the door, but if they're coming in, it's a sniff and he relaxes, figuring it it's okay with us it's okay with him. He's funny though, when we had builders replacing our front porch, he knew them all as he passed them several times a a day going in and out, but even though he knew them, he would let none of them into the back garden unless it was okay with me ( my office is out the back of the house, so that's where he stays most of the day).


----------



## mcdanfam

We have two, both almost 17 months old. The female...the goofy antic filled lovey dog...never meets a stranger. She is a therapy dog and has been since a year old. If out in public she will ignore people unless they make eye contact or smile at her...at that point she will lay her ears back, give huge puppy eyes, whimper until they pet her...at which point she curls into them, gives better puppy eye and gives them kiss.? 
Our male....use to love get pets. The older he gets the more he ignores people in public....if they come in our home they are his best friend and he will not leave them alone...but out, the older he gets....the more he just sits beside me and watches....

Baby's, toddlers, kids and teens...completely different story...in public...they think all kids belong to them and want to be with the kids. We have to say leave it...not your kids. They listen but look like they will run off at any second to join the kid fun...in our home....kids are followed, Millie will eventually get bored and go to sleep if they are not throwing her toys for her or playing outside with her....miles does not rest when kids are in the house...he becomes a nanny until the kids leave our house. Not sure why miles is so nanny motivated, maybe just part of the breed...as you can see in the pics...miles hovers/crowds baby's, toddlers and teens...not sure if this is something I should allow or stop...I just monitor him closely since he is so big and the kids are so small. 































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

misslesleedavis1 said:


> And this is the comment that made me shoot my starbucks out of my nose laughing.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Busted out laughing! Luckily no liquids to spray! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

Chip18 said:


> Well I couldn't vote. No category for "Hi ,...when are you leaving!"



Sadly this is how the humans feel in our house...not the GSD's.....sounds like your dog would be a perfect fit for our home....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelina03

Rocco is very different depending on the situation. No stranger can come into the house or near the car. He goes ballistic if they approach. I wouldn't take the chance and let a stranger in. When I'm walking him, he's fine if we walk up to the person, but if the person walks up to us, he acts like he wants to eat them. When he meets a stranger, he usually ignores them after sniffing. Occasionally he'll want more of their attention. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Calea

JakodaCD OA said:


> Jenn, Masi is attracted to drunks (and we don't drink!),,but if you smell like booze, she's all over you like a wet noodle..weirdo


Hahaha! That's hilarious.


----------



## wyoung2153

It's all dependent on the situation.. for the most part he ignores them when were out. Sometimes he'll pick random people to scare the f out of with one large deep bark but other than that nothing.... nowww if you're on my property and he doesn't know you, entirely different dog. Goes ballistic until introduced properly. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom

Chip18 said:


> Well I couldn't vote. No category for "Hi ,...when are you leaving!"


haha that is me, not the dogs.


----------



## Curtis

Curtis said:


> Mild interest, but mostly ignores them after the initial meeting.
> 
> My 15 year old son came home from school today with two friends who have never been to our house. The kids went and sat by the pool, and Empire just lay in the shade watching.
> 
> Anyone can walk into my house. Our Min Pin gives the warning barks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Forgot to add that he is not fond of the mailman. We're working on that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gavykat

Khaleesi (4 months) is a total tease with strangers. When they come up, she will wag her tail and bounce around all excited like she wants to play. As soon as they reach a hand out to pet her, she will duck and dodge away and start barking at them. She is pretty talkative at home and I know her barks are meant to be friendly, but she always startles strangers because she has a lot of volume for a little pup.


----------



## Athena'sMom

Athena loves and has to greet everyone with a kiss!!! Sinister is aloof and ignores everyone he does not know. He totally acts as if they do not exist.


----------



## Wicked Seraphim

Pele is fantastic off the property with people (we don't allow her near kids though- and prefer folks don't just walk up and pet her) and other dogs/cats. Anyone that does not live with her on *her* property coming here without us welcoming them and informing her that all is well? She turns straight Cujo in 2.5 seconds.. hackles rise, teeth are bared, head lowered and the bark and growls are enough to chill the blood. However, if you tell her to stop and sit, after a second to collect herself, she does so.

I have literally watched door to door solicitors stroll past *2* very well placed 'No Soliciting' signs and 3 'Warning-German Shepherds On Premises'/'Guard Dog'/'Dogs Inside Home' signs as if we were just kidding..get right up the stairs to the front door where there is a final warning and a security screen (we have cameras so I can see this happening from the bottom of my driveway) and then flip the heck out when they're greeted to the sight (and sound) of a very angry dog (previously 2 of them before my boy passed) behind a locked steel screen, but an open door as we ask if they missed the no soliciting signs coming up the property. 

I'll have to upload this to YouTube someday.. We've seen folks literally just turn and run.


----------



## A girl and her dog

Nonny LOVES people! He loves being petted by everyone and seems to never meet a stranger. Well, once, he stared down the cashier at a store. My Chi loves kids but not all adults. He snapped at someone that once tried to touch me; someone he didn't trust. Nonny, though, would go home with anyone he meets. Till bedtime, then he wants his mamma and his Chi.


----------



## dogfaeries

*Russell ->* The other day when I took Russell to the park for a walk, we came across a teenage boy, who was clearly enamored with my big ol' GSD. When Russell spotted him, he (Russ) stopped dead in his tracks, and he gave the kid the stare down. He asked if Russell was friendly and would it be okay if he petted him, and I said yes, he's friendly. To Russell, I said "go say hi". He started wagging his tail and went straight to the kid. After about 15 seconds of petting and wagging, Russell did the typical GSD thing - "okay, I'm done now", and ignored the kid. 
We came across a teenage girl on her phone a little bit later. Same scenario. Same result. I love that he trusts me. He's such a good boy. He just turned 16 months old. 

*Sage ->* Sage ignores everyone except me. So she's no fun for anyone to meet out on the street.

*Carly ->* She's a typical aloof GSD with adults, but if a kid comes up, she's in heaven. She absolutely loves them. Last year we were at a dog event, and a young girl about 9 or 10 didn't have a dog to show in juniors. So I offered Carly for her to show. I handed her the leash and off they went outside to practice before she had to go in the ring. Carly had never seen this child before in her life, but showed for her. They won the class.


----------



## Mikelia

My boys are very social with all people if I am with them. Eli is the social butterfly. Out for walks he doesn't bother with anyone unless someone makes eye contact or talks to him and I tell him to go say hi. Then he struts right over, leans on their leg (I had to teach him to do this gently, he was leaning too hard and moving kids and elderly people) and gets a good neck rub. Nothing hyper, no whining or jumping, just a big love bug. Cajun does this too but moves on quicker. In my home it is the same except Eli will bark to alert someone is at the door. If he likes you he will bring you a toy, if you throw that toy he will love you. They love people but are not clingy and don't make friends easily, once the novelty of a new person wears off they are pretty aloof and will park themselves somewhere where they can watch you. Eli especially never takes his eyes off of someone in our home. If I leave the room or leave him outside with someone he will most likely not let them move - stares hard and (especially outside) will guard the door and bark at you if you approach it. When I come back and tell him to go say hi he is all love bug again.
I love this about him. I socialized the snot out of him as a puppy and it turned him almost too social. But he still has good gsd instincts. It's a nice balance.


----------



## TommyB681

Shes normally extremely accepting of new people/ animals. However, on a few walks and a few soliciters there were some but very very few that she went ballistic towards


----------



## Alice13

She just gets super excited and starts running and jumping about

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Ty will greet politely then turn his head and wait for them to go away. Shiggies Lamarre will roll on her back and do anything to get them to love love love her.


----------



## bruiser

My GSD either likes the person or doesn't. Usually, will be very aloof watching them sitting next to me. If the person reaches out to him or me, he doesn't like it and he will let them know it. Bruiser is very territorial and protective, which is fine with me. After a friend is at the house and bruiser is sure they are okay then he will warm up. I don't let him around children since I didn't have any around when he was a puppy, they just move to fast for him. We have a neighbor that we kind to but don't necessarily trust and bruiser seems to pick that up and has no intentions of making friends, he lets them know that he's on guard when they are around and they better behave.


----------



## LaRen616

So I answered "instantly loves the person" or whatever that said.

Sinister loves EVERYONE. It does not matter what color they are, size they are, age they are, man or woman, he is FANTASTIC around people.

However, when Sinister was younger, don't remember his exact age, between 1-2 years old, I created a thread about the situation. I was walking down my alley by my house when 2 crackheads approached me, I was nervous/scared and Sinister reacted. He had his front paws off the ground, he was lunging towards the men, he was doing very fast barks, his teeth were showing, spit was flying from his mouth, his hair was up and he was PISSED. I was shocked that my extremely friendly dog protected me.

There was another time where he growled at a man who was acting strangely and he was staring Sinister down. I removed him from the situation and we didn't have any other issues with him growling at other people.

So even though my dog is ridiculously friendly, he can sense when someone isn't right and then the game is over.


----------



## Myah's Mom

Myah is a lover of all people. :wub:

However, she closely watches people who look like they are hiding behind something while looking at her, or those loitering with unclear intentions. But still, she just watches, ears perked. If any of them turned to greet her, she would love them up like crazy.

Given that, her simple "alert" bark is enough to send people running. 

My favorite is solicitors at the door. They can see her through the window and usually make a motion to me "don't open the door!" and head back through the courtyard gate. LOL.

Aww.....she really and genuinely would have made friends! :wild:


----------



## Benny Boo's Mommy

My dog Ben loves everyone he meets out and about. Very sweet, though licky with everyone. 

Q: How do strangers act around your GSD? On occasion, I have this experience where people ask to pet him, but are clearly nervous to do so. Why in the world do they ask to pet a dog they are afraid of? And this is a dog who is waggy and friendly. Is this a response to the breed?


----------



## Lilie

I don't see one that says their GSD is aloof. Hondo will never 'warm' up to strangers. He is not aggressive towards them. Does not want to bite their head off. But doesn't want to be their friend either. 

As I've said before, he'll ride in your parade, but he's not going to wave.


----------



## dogfaeries

Lilie said:


> As I've said before, he'll ride in your parade, but he's not going to wave.




I love this! It's my Sage in a nutshell.


----------



## DJEtzel

Frag completely ignores everyone unless they grab him, then he's not so happy.

Patton completely ignores everyone unless they coo at him, and he tries to lick their face off.


----------



## bsbarre

My girl Sadie absolutely goes ballistic when a stranger comes to our house. She is cautiously fine with people away from her home but does not like strangers at home. She is 1 1/2 y.o. Czech GS. I've tried everything to get her to stand down when someone comes over. She will eventually quiet but never rests completely. Does anyone have any training techniques to share for this behavior? I do know this, if I were a stranger trying to uunlawfully enter my house, she would tear me apart. I like this about her but she must learn to recognize a real threat from a non threat and stand down.


----------



## owens91

my pup likes to run to anyone and gets excited, sometimes she pees a little its a bit annoying, i wish she would be more aggressive, i mean she looks intimidating i wish she would play the part sometimes


----------



## Fostersa

Stitch is aloof but friendly. He will let us know if someone is not right though. When someone comes to the door I make him lay on his bed and stay. He whines but can't greet the guests until I say OK. That gives me the opportunity to set the guest at ease, some don't like dogs, and the first meeting is controlled. Also keep ringing the doorbell until he stops barking.


----------



## Gunner12

Gunner is very cautious of strangers. He either likes the person or doesn't. He's a pretty good judge of character. For example there's a particular in-law that I never cared for, and on Gunner's first meeting with said in-law he hated him (and still does). I trust Gunner's natural instincts.


----------



## Tiffseagles

Depends on how the person is behaving. He does not like irratic or threatening behavior (person pacing, screaming in an angry voice, and waving hands OR making a bee-line for him with direct eye contact is a no go). Otherwise, he is friendly or indifferent.


----------



## GSD_Dakota

Dakota usually doesn't care for people. She isn't cautious, but isn't social either. She usually just lays on the ground and steals glances at their movements. She can be pet, played with or whatever but she isn't no family BBQ type of dog.


----------



## TankGrrl66

Jusdy said:


> How does your GSD act with strangers?


Typical GSD Security Clearance, as I look at it.

My dogs generally don't care about anyone else/strangers unless I do. But they always accept friendly gestures if given...if not, they pretty much ignore other people. 

On my property, they are friendly to anyone invited. And once someone has been invited once, my dogs have always remembered them and been friendly. Frequent fliers get a party of happy GSDs as soon as they walk in.


----------



## Rangers_mom

Ranger loves people, all people.


----------



## Loneforce

Jonas Loves almost everyone. Especially kids. He gets so excited, that he sometimes scares the kids at first. If he don't like the person, usually I don't either


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl is good with family that visits, but she doesn't like strangers and will not trust them. It does depend upon the person in some cases, but many times she will just ignore you after she gives you a once over sniff, or if she doesn't like you will try to keep you pinned in whatever location you are in.

The couch in the living room, the front porch, the bathroom (if you get that far). She will sit or stand in front of you, bark at you aggressively and not allow you to move if I allow it.

A few weeks ago I was in the garage with the door open assembling a new Weber grill. Lisl is never very far from me anywhere we are, but that day she heard the mailbox lid open.

I did not.

She quietly ran to the front porch and detained the mail gal until I could get to the front of the house to see what all the ruckus was about.

She never attacked her, but she would not let her off of the front porch until I arrived and told her 'quiet!' and 'off!'. 

I appologised profusely for Lisl having scared the poor girl to death.


----------



## trcy

If we're out on a leash he loves people. If they are trying to come in his yard or house it's a different story. Delivery people usually back up about 10 feet once the barking and growling starts.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

There should be another option--my male GSD stays aloof to strangers, but he doesn't immediately want to bite their head off. He doesn't really fit in any of those three descriptions. 

My female, now, opts for the bite their head off. Until I let her see that someone is okay, then she is aloof.


----------



## SuperG

And perhaps another option...." Depends on how I act with the stranger".

SuperG


----------



## Clare

TankGrrl66 said:


> Typical GSD Security Clearance, as I look at it.
> 
> My dogs generally don't care about anyone else/strangers unless I do. But they always accept friendly gestures if given...if not, they pretty much ignore other people.
> 
> On my property, they are friendly to anyone invited. And once someone has been invited once, my dogs have always remembered them and been friendly. Frequent fliers get a party of happy GSDs as soon as they walk in.


ditto this with my pack!


----------



## DixieGSD

If were out in public, on a walk or whatever Dixie usually ignore's stranger's. If a stranger tries to come onto the property they are met with an unhappy girl. Until my husband or I give her the command to stop than she'll come back and watch the person very intently.


----------



## Subdolus

Bear appears to want to be everyone's friend, human, dog, cat, or otherwise.

Even when another dog (or person) clearly doesn't like him or is scared of him, he seems to take it as a cue to try extra hard to be friendly and un-obnoxious. It works maybe 90% of the time, and when it doesn't, poor Bear has a nearly perfect 'kicked dog' look over the fact that someone didn't think he was great.


I've found more people automatically assume he's going to bite their face off because of his breed than anything, and more than one older person who is wary of him because of 'bad experiences with police dogs in the 60s and 70s' (thought that was a strange one-off conversation, but I've heard it from about 10 random people we've met on walks in the past few months).


----------



## WateryTart

I couldn't vote.

My girl is a pup, so it's hard to say how things will end up, but as she gets older, she's leaning more toward the parade but not waving (which totally cracks me up). Right now, it's really hit or miss regarding who is an instant BFF and who she refuses to acknowledge, and there is zero correlation between that and the level of interest the stranger has in her.

Unless you are a kid. Then she will love you.


----------



## DJGinger

She is watchful and later ambivalent. But I think if I displayed any hostility or fear she'd be on them like a badger.

No exact vote category.
I keep my signals careful because she really disapproves of strangers on first exposure. If we are relaxed then she is friendly.

The the reaction is changing as she now settles into her second year; the 'friendly' is becoming 'aloof' towards adults. 


She still likes and is attracted towards children. And herds them.

**add: It also depends on location. Around home she is more proactive in defense mode.. travel = day off


----------



## Glacier

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> There should be another option--my male GSD stays aloof to strangers, but he doesn't immediately want to bite their head off. He doesn't really fit in any of those three descriptions.
> 
> My female, now, opts for the bite their head off. Until I let her see that someone is okay, then she is aloof.


Bijuu used to love every one, but ever since he his the 5 month mark he ignores people. He'll sniff them, but doesn't care to be touched by people he doesn't know. He just acts like they don't exist, he'll glance at them from time to time if we stop and talk. It apparently bothers a lot of 'dog people' in my area, they call him unsocialized and antisocial, lol.


----------



## Birbeck

Loves children
Could care less about other adults unless they're being sketchy


----------



## MagicHorse

We just got our Shepherd, but he seems to like everyone. He did let out a huge bark the other day when I came home, through the front door. He seems to be just what we've been wanting. Doesn't bark except when he thinks something is "off". We are not sure how he'd be if anyone tried to threaten us, but I imagine he would try to protect us.


----------



## Ivanlotter

Mine is still a puppy. Went to Puppy School and Mila immediately started barking/growling at the other pups and her back hair were standing up. So we all held back our puppies until the instructor came around and took the leash and took her to meet all the pups. Then all was fine. She is still to young to react to human strangers, will see in future.


----------



## sebrench

I picked "instantly loves everyone" though if there was something between instantly loves everyone and cautious to meet people, I would probably have picked that. Asher didn't get the memo that he is supposed to be aloof, though he is getting somewhat more reserved as he gets older. He is friendly and outgoing in public places, out on walks, at the vets, pet store, obedience classes, ect. He likes to greet people. We've never encountered anyone acting shady or suspicious though. He does bark at strange occurrences outside...like people out on four-wheelers shouting at each other (which is happening on the road outside our house while I type this, haha).


----------

